# Bleach for Seachem Purigen



## MbeforeT (25 Jun 2020)

Hi all,

I'm just wondering what bleach people are using to recharge Seachem Purigen, as I'm struggling to find a simple bleach that's suitable? 

Much appreciated


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 Jun 2020)

Thin bleach with nothing added like Tesco’s own brand for under a pound @MbeforeT 

Had trouble recently as well as the shelves have been cleared.


----------



## papa_c (25 Jun 2020)

I used thin bleach from Tesco's, and 30p for a couple of litres.


----------



## MbeforeT (25 Jun 2020)

I actually purchased Tesco's thin bleach, but then later realised that it's only 1% strength. Seachem support advised that this wouldn't be strong enough to recharge the product


----------



## Simon Cole (26 Jun 2020)

https://www.aquasabi.com/aquascaping-wiki_filtration_how-to-regenerate-purigen

_"The manufacturer Seachem from the USA recommends a 8,25% household chlorine bleach for regenerating Purigen, and to dilute it with water by about 50%."_


----------



## sparkyweasel (26 Jun 2020)

MbeforeT said:


> Seachem support advised that this wouldn't be strong enough to recharge the product


It would have been nice if they told you what you _should _use.


----------



## Wookii (27 Jun 2020)

MbeforeT said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm just wondering what bleach people are using to recharge Seachem Purigen, as I'm struggling to find a simple bleach that's suitable?
> 
> Much appreciated



I had the same issue, even using neat thin bleach from the supermarket the Purigen was still a light brown colour suggesting not all the organic material had been removed during the recharge.

I searched out a stronger version but most over the counter strong bleaches have colouring, fragrances or thickeners added, making them no good for recharging Purigen. 

Bleach is essentially just Sodium Hypochlorite, so I ended up getting this from APC Pure:

https://apcpure.com/product/sodium-hypochlorite-12

This is a 12% strength solution, with nothing else added, so you can mix a cup of this with one or two cups of water to make your recharge solution. I use it 50:50, so it’s essentially 6% concentration.  It’s also pretty cost effective at £4 a litre bottle.

Now the Purigen comes out perfectly white once recharged, like its brand new.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (27 Jun 2020)

What  dechlorinator do you use afterwards?


----------



## hypnogogia (27 Jun 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> What  dechlorinator do you use afterwards?


Seachem recommend using Prime.


----------



## Wookii (27 Jun 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> What  dechlorinator do you use afterwards?



Yep, Prime at the rate advised by Seachem.


----------



## papa_c (27 Jun 2020)

Was wondering how you clean the purigen after soaking in S. Hypochlorite, I use this stuff to clean block paving slabs and the data sheet advises it is lethal to aquatic life! 

How long do you leave it in Prime


----------



## hypnogogia (27 Jun 2020)

papa_c said:


> How long do you leave it in Prime


I think the seachem website provides really clear instructions.  I leave mine in for 24hrs.


----------



## Wookii (27 Jun 2020)

papa_c said:


> Was wondering how you clean the purigen after soaking in S. Hypochlorite, I use this stuff to clean block paving slabs and the data sheet advises it is lethal to aquatic life!
> 
> How long do you leave it in Prime



I leave it soaking for 24 hours, shaking the tub occasionally to circulate. Then I drain, rinse and repeat just to be sure.

Sodium Hypochlorite is bleach, it’s the same thing, don’t be perturbed by the scientific name.


----------



## Simon Cole (27 Jun 2020)

With anything like that you need to let it dry thoroughly too, and leave it to expel any remaining gases.


----------



## Wookii (27 Jun 2020)

Simon Cole said:


> With anything like that you need to let it dry thoroughly too, and leave it to expel any remaining gases.



No, you should never let Purigen dry out, it causes the small balls to crack and turn to powder. You have to keep it wet at all times.


----------



## Simon Cole (27 Jun 2020)

Retract: 





Simon Cole said:


> With anything like that you need to let it dry thoroughly too,



I change my mind. Ignore my comment above!

I think you were right to say leave it in water. Perhaps just change the water plenty of times, use dechlorinator,  and dilute the bleach down to recommended levels. Thanks, that slipped my mind. I was thinking about Glastonbury.


----------

